# Seerosen zu alt?



## shizuka (27. Jan. 2012)

Hallo liebe Gartenteichfreunde,
seit vorgestern bin ich angemeldet und bin Anfänger, sowohl als User, wie auch als Gärtnerin. So richtig habe ich den Platz noch nicht gefunden, wo ich meine Frage stellen kann.
Mein im Okt.2009 verstorbener Mann hat 1993 unseren Teich angelegt und gepflegt. Dies ist nun mein drittes Gartenjahr und ich habe mich bisher gut durchgewurstelt. Noch immer stoße ich in unserem Gartenhäuschen auf Geräte, von denen ich nicht weiß, wozu sie benutzt werden.
Meine Teichpflege beschränkte sich auf das Fadenalgen abfischen und Anfang März die verdorrten Pflanzen abschneiden, damit frisches Grün nachwachsen kann.Dazu noch das entfernen der braunen Seerosenblätter.
Es gibt eine Wassertreppe und die Vögel nutzen sie gern zum baden.
Nun zu meiner Frage. Im letzten Sommer gab es bei den Seerosen zu viele Blätter und zu wenige Blüten. Sind 18 Jahre alte Seerosen zu alt und gehören ausgetauscht? Oder sollte ich mal düngen. Es sind rote und weiße, welche Sorten weiß ich nicht.
So viel fürs erste.
Shizuka (so heißt meine japanische Akitahündin)


----------



## Dr.J (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen zu alt?*

Hallo Shizuka,

:willkommen hier im Forum.

Ich habe deine Frage mal hierher verschoben, da sie im Support untergehen würde.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen zu alt?*

Hi,

wenn bei Seerosen die Blätter immer mehr werden, höher aus den Wasser kommen und die Blüten davon verdeckt werden ist es Zeit sie zu verjüngen. Die Rhizome wachsen im Teich nach allen Seiten,wegen Platzmangel auch irgendwann in die Höhe (aus dem Boden/Pflanzgefäß heraus), dadurch wird die Pflanztiefe geringer und es heben sich die Blätter über die Oberfläche/Blüten. Die Seerose müßte rausgenommen werden, ein Rhizomstück mit Augen abgetrennt und neu eingepflanzt werden (in neues Substrat)

MfG Frank


----------



## shizuka (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen zu alt?*

Hallo Frank,
was bitte ist ein Rhizom. Momentan ist der Wasserstand erfreulich hoch. Während der Trockenzeiten im letzten April,Mai, November, mußte ich des öfteren den Schlauch reinhängen. Ich stellte fest, dass der Wasserverlust dadurch kam, weil die Austrittlöcher in der obersten Stufe der Wassertreppe manchmal verstopft waren und das Wasser teilweise nach außen gepumpt wurde.

Herzliche Grüße 
Shizuka


----------



## canis (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen zu alt?*

Das Rhizom ist im Prinzip die Wurzel der Seerose. Genauer (und komplizierter) gesagt ist es ein Sprossachsensystem, an dessen unteren Enden die richtigen Wurzeln anschliessen und oben die Stiele der Seerose. Beim Rhizom handelt es sich um eine Knolle.


----------



## Diogenes (28. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen zu alt?*

Hallo Shizuka 
Manche Sorten werden mit den Jahren und zunemender Außdehnung etwas blühfaul. Da hilft es die Pflanze zu teilen. Und nur um das außschließen zu können- hast Du einen Springbrunen im Teich? Im Übrigen war letztes Jahr aufgrund des vielen Regens eh kein beonders gutes Seerosenjahr.


----------



## shizuka (28. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen zu alt?*

Hallo Diogenes,

nein, kein Springbrunnen, die Seerosen sind weit genug von der Wassertreppe entfernt.

Herzliche Grüße

Shizuka


----------



## Annett (28. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen zu alt?*

Hallo.

Ich hab mal ein paar ältere Beiträge ausgebuddelt. Denke, die sollten den Umgang mit Seerosen ganz gut erklären.
Leider ist es aktuell schlecht mit Fotos von einer Seerosenteilung... 

 und auf Platte habe ich leider keine. 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/13043 (Vorsicht, total verstaubt  )
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/32675
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/27650
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/2

Wenn es im Frühjahr soweit ist, kannst Du gerne ein paar Bilder der Rhizome posten, falls Du unsicher bist.
Wir mussten unser "Monster" aus dem alten Teich leider ziemlich rabiat entfernen. Nur wenige Ableger waren verwertbar...


----------



## Teicher (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen zu alt?*

Hallo Annett,  auch ich habe den selbigen problem im Frühjahr, nämlich mein seerosen raus zu nehmen vom Teich und teilen.  Wenn ich sehe was du für'n aufwand hattest, wird's mir ganz übel.  Wie hast du das geschafft mitten Bagger ohne die Folie zu verletzen?  Ich habe vor, Wasser ablassen und rein mitten Spaten und einfach des ting ein wenig kleiner machen.  Ob's so richtig ist oder net, bin ich überfragt.  was meinst du?

Have a nice day,
Jimmy


----------



## Annett (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen zu alt?*

Hallo Jimmy.

Der Baggerfahrer war mir "hörig" :smoki und ich wußte haaargenau, wie der Teich an dieser Stelle gebaut ist.
Ich wollte auch erst nur mit der Kette rausziehen (Bild 1) - aber die Seerose wollte nicht wie ich... 
Spaten auf der Folie würde ich nicht machen... dann besser mit einer feingezahnten Metallsäge oder einer größeren Astschere die Rhizome und Pflanzbehälter zerlegen.
Bei uns hapert es bei dem gezeigten Teich an ausreichenden Mengen Nachfüllwasser, weshalb ablassen + neu befüllen die schlechteste Lösung gewesen wäre.


----------



## Springmaus (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen zu alt?*

Hallo,

nachdem ich die Fotos von Annett gesehen hab  wurde mir ganz anders und hab

seit Monaten darüber nachgedacht das Wasser aus meinem Teich abzupumpen

und die Seerose rauszunehmen da ich den Pflanzkorb an der Tiefsten stellen 

stehen hab  

Heute war es soweit Wasser marsch 1000 Liter ab in Tonnen das kommt Morgen wieder

rein Gummistiefel an und rein.   Na toll hatte ich doch 2 Pflanzkörbe mit Seerosen

bepflanzt. Aber ist nochmal gut gegangen waren ja auch erst 2 Jahre drin.

Natürlich waren die Seerosen in  Teicherde eingepflanzt was ich jetzt auch ändern 

möchte, nur worin pflanzt Ihr Eure Seerosen ???


----------



## katja (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen zu alt?*

schau mal hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24339 da hat christine alles sehr gut zusammengefasst


----------



## Springmaus (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen zu alt?*

Hallo


vielen lieben Dank hatte ich total übersehen


----------



## katja (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Seerosen zu alt?*

gern, aber ich habs auch erst kürzlich entdeckt


----------

